# My 14 year old lab has a hard time walking any suggestions



## jess2132000 (Jul 24, 2006)

My vet tried my 14 year old female yellow lab on a high does of Rimadyl for 6 weeks and no improvement. She has a hard time getting up from a sitting position and she stubbles alot. Sometimes her back legs go out right from under her and other times its the front. We do not let her climb the stairs anymore when we go to bed (which is so hard as she loves to sleep with us) She fell down them about a month ago and we decided it was too risky for her. We have tried the natural route also but that does not seem to work either. The vet feels it could be nerological but not 100%. Any advice on another drug out there to try for her. She does not wimper or cry but I know she must hurt and get frustrated everytime she stubbles.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Poor girl. I don't have any suggestions, but I do hope she can live happily. Good luck!


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

Until you find a good drug, maybe something like this might help?
http://www.seniorpetsupplies.com/products/Watson_s_Bottom_s_Up_Leash-1-0.html


----------



## OwnedBySix (Jun 12, 2006)

Have they considered lumbosacral stenosis/cauda equina? This sounds ALOT like Jimbo's symptoms toward the end. Read about it here http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?cls=2&cat=1569&articleid=456

Just a thought...good luck.


----------



## Schnauzer_lover_07 (Aug 20, 2006)

if you have a walmart near you, they carry these really awesome dog treats to be fed to senior dogs once every day. theyre called ol' roy daily smart bites. theyre specially formulated for senior dogs. They help the hips and joints. We use these on my boyfriend's 16 yo beagle. They seem to really be helping her and she really loves the taste of them too!

Also, Pedigree food with Lamb and Rice designed for senior dogs is good for the joints.


----------



## ritabooker (Aug 16, 2006)

Your old girl may benefit from some Glycoflex. You can shop for it on line or get it from your vet, if he thinks it is appropriate. It helped our Rita be more comfortable and less frustrated, for the last few years of her life. Good luck with her.


----------



## Alpha (Aug 24, 2006)

Rimadyl is a drug offen used for HD.

Does your lab have HD?

Or is it just due to her older age, possibly arthritis?

Without knowing much, it's hard to determine.

Swimming is a common route many take with HD or arthritis. It's a great way to strengthen the muscles that support the joint. As well, it's not as hard on the joints as excessive running could be.

She's a lab, does she like to swim?

Also, if it's arthritis, chondroitin/glucosomine tablets are usually the first route many go to treat bad joints. I like to look at it as, "greasing up the joints".

They're not very expensive, and can be found at any drug store. Jamieson is the brand I use personally.


----------

